# LIV Bikes / 2016 LIV Intrigue 1



## MsMel (Dec 4, 2016)

I am very new to mountain biking, but I really enjoy it. I came across a good end of season deal demo bike deal on a 2016 Liv Intrigue 1. I was wondering if a Liv bike would be a good choice. 

I did not see any reviews on this bike on the site. I didn't even see a category for Liv bikes in the review section. Are they not considered a serious mountain bike choice? 

I would greatly appreciate any feedback, positive or negative about this bike in particular or even just Liv mountain bikes in general. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## MsMel (Dec 4, 2016)

Would love to have any feedback on this, positive or negative.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm on a 2015 Intrigue 1, which is slightly better spec'd than the 2016 1. 2015 they had a 1 & 2, 2016 they did the 1 & the SX. It's a great bike. If iit fit's there's no way you could go wrong.

Liv Intrigue and related discussion here

http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/liv-2017-line-up-just-announced-1016343.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/womens-liv-sizing-question-1022210.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/sizing-giant-liv-frames-help-940517.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/2016-giant-liv-lust-advanced-1-vs-intrigue-sx-1007504.html


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Other reviews, not MTBR you should be able to find with a general web search.


----------



## MsMel (Dec 4, 2016)

formica said:


> Other reviews, not MTBR you should be able to find with a general web search.


Thank you so much for the reply! I'll check it out!


----------



## 2Canches (Feb 21, 2015)

Just bought my wife 2016 intrigue 1. It will serve its purpose


----------



## mychel0620 (Oct 5, 2016)

I love my Liv bike. I'm also new to Mtn biking. The LBS closest to me sells Giants mostly. The owner steered me away from a Giant frame being a short female I needed the better standover height. I'm glad I went with his suggestion. I don't think you can go wrong. It's a solid line of bikes, partner brand of Giants, but women specific.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I have no personal experience, but I have a half dozen or so friends who've bought Liv bikes in the past year or two. They have nothing but good things to say about the bikes. So long as it fits correctly, it should be a great bike!


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

MsMel said:


> I am very new to mountain biking, but I really enjoy it. I came across a good end of season deal demo bike deal on a 2016 Liv Intrigue 1. I was wondering if a Liv bike would be a good choice.
> 
> I did not see any reviews on this bike on the site. I didn't even see a category for Liv bikes in the review section. Are they not considered a serious mountain bike choice?
> 
> ...


That's my fault. I've tested a few Juliana bikes, but no Liv models. I'm not a huge fan of women's specific bikes, so I don't make it a priority. I should. New 2017 resolution?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes.


----------

